# Zombie F's Glowing Cross Coffin



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I really like the images of the glowing cross coffin, but I haven't found a how-to on the projects list.

Any tips/hints on how to make one? (or links to someone else who made one?) I did a google and didn't find anything.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I followed the how-to on the Shallow Valley web site and just mounted a green flood light inside of it. It was really easy to build and looks great.


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks! That is what I was looking for! 

I need to redo almost all of my tombstones before Halloween so I thought this would be a good addition.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Couldn't find the how-to, so emailed and asked for plans.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Never mind me, didn't scroll far enough down- I stopped at the 2004 coffins.


----------

